# Datenskandal bei T-Mobile UK



## Newsfeed (18 November 2009)

Datensätze tausender Kunden seien von Angestellten an Zwischenhändler verkauft worden. Demnach handelte es sich um Kunden, deren Vertrag bald auslief und die die Konkurrenz abwerben wollte.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2009)

*AW: Datenskandal bei T-Mobile UK*

UK mobile phone data sold by major network - The Scream!


> so a data privacy issue that could affect the revenue generating customer data base of a firm is a serious issue to the ICO.
> Why isn't it a serious issue when the public complain to the ICO when they receive these type of phone calls in the first place?



BBC NEWS | UK | T-Mobile staff sold personal data


> Justice Minister Michael Wills told the BBC that there was a "strong case" for introducing custodial sentences to prevent the trade in illegal data.


[ir]Gestern wurde ich von einem britischen Freund ernsthaft gefragt, ob ich t-online für eine glaubwürdige Firma halte... Ich antwortete ihm: "Ich habe sogar deren Aktien gekauft" [/ir]
[ir]





Newsfeed schrieb:


> Datensätze *tausender* Kunden seien von Angestellten an Zwischenhändler verkauft worden.
> Weiterlesen...





> Staff at mobile phone company T-Mobile passed on *millions *of records from thousands of customers to third party brokers, the firm has confirmed.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8364421.stm

Sind bei der Meldung ein paar Hunderttausend Datensätze im Kanal untergegangen?[/ir]


----------

